

J3D - javascript webGL engine - mars
https://github.com/drojdjou/J3D

======
DanielRibeiro
Seems nice. But would love ot know it compares to Three.js[1]

[1] <https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/>

------
nicklovescode
Looks really good, but I fear the name might be a bit deceiving. I've found
most Java libraries start with J, and most JS libraries end with
JS(processing.js, popcorn.js, three.js), so I initially disregarded it as a
Java library when I was just skimming the page.

------
Voltage
The Unity 3D export is fantastic.

Here's hoping that webGL gains full traction.

------
rorrr
You might want to change the name. J3D is already taken by Java 3D.

